

FB Hires TipJoy Co-Founder Ivan Kirigin After Backing Away From Acquisition - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/08/22/facebook-hires-tipjoy-co-founder-ivan-kirigan-after-backing-away-from-a-full-acquisition/

======
_pius
Say what you will about TechCrunch, but this article has a less inflammatory
tone than the AllThingsDigital article by far.

~~~
mighty
That has far less to do with TC being principled than it does TC being on good
terms with YC.

------
adrianwaj
What's happening with the codebase for TipJoy?

------
edw519
So he'll get salary instead of equity, for now (I suppose). Good for him. I
read his thread the other day and was really impressed. No doubt he'll achieve
success, just down a different road that he imagined.

